# Unsellable pony? What to do?



## callisto (2 November 2017)

Just under a year ago I bought a 14.1 Welsh X pony mare from a dealer as a safe and sane pc/competition prospect. A year later, my now 12yo daughter has lost her confidence and despite lots and lots of lessons, schooling, rallies etc etc we are still pretty much at square one with the pony. She has had teeth, back, new saddle, various bit/noseband combos all done. 

To handle on the ground the pony has the most fabulous temperament and manners but has clearly been beaten and ear twitched. Rough treatment is expected as her default. Under saddle she is sharp and twitchy. Great in traffic but gets her knickers in a twist when jumping (which is meant to be her job), and is very strong and forward hacking. When she is having a bad day she is unrideable, gets herself into a muck sweat just doing a bit of trot work in the school. Because she is so unpredictable my daughter no longer rides her.

So, the pony isn't suitable and my daughter isn't riding and I can't afford a pasture ornament as well as a pony that my daughter can ride. I can't sell her as a child's pony, the market seems to be very depressed and I don't want to ship her off to the first buyer. I'm very fond of the pony, despite how tricky and frustrating she can be. The last thing I want is for her to go to someone who will beat her or sell her for dog food and there are way to many unwanted ponies in the world so I won't be breeding from her.

So, I need options. I can possibly loan, I'm not scared of the PTS option, though she is only 9 so it would be an awful waste. Any ideas, thoughts, support etc would be fab.


----------



## Frumpoon (2 November 2017)

She sounds like a fab project for a small adult


----------



## bonny (2 November 2017)

Why on earth would you kill her simply for being too forward going for your daughter ? If she isn't suitable then find a home who want a pony like her, or loaner if you are so concerned about her future. Too many people in my opinion think they are the best or only option when reality is far from that


----------



## Irish gal (2 November 2017)

Frumpoon said:



			She sounds like a fab project for a small adult
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Sell her to a confident adult.


----------



## callisto (2 November 2017)

I would love to sell her to a confident adult. Unfortunately, not many confident adults want a pony. And I don't want to 'kill' her fgs


----------



## Ali27 (2 November 2017)

She sounds very similar to our 14.2 Ginger mare! Bought her for my daughter when she was 13. Pony was a nightmare but luckily daughter wasn't easily scared! We worked out that she was ulcer prone and also reacted badly to clover! With lots of patience, feeding feed without molasses and soya, feeding salt and Graze eezy supplement to combat clover, managing ulcers, we now have a completely different pony. Daughter is now 21 so moved away so I have ridden her for the last 4 years and love her to pieces!


----------



## Flicker (2 November 2017)

bonny said:



			Why on earth would you kill her simply for being too forward going for your daughter ? If she isn't suitable then find a home who want a pony like her, or loaner if you are so concerned about her future. Too many people in my opinion think they are the best or only option when reality is far from that
		
Click to expand...

Any practical suggestions to add to your judgemental criticism?

The OP is clearly asking for some ideas, and possibly experience, from others who may have found themselves in a similar situation.  She is already considering loan or sale, but clearly wants to do this in a way that safeguards what sounds like a quirky pony.  I am sure she has questioned herself many times, and doesn&#8217;t need you to do it for her too.

And having a horse or pony PTS is not &#8216;killing&#8217; it.  It is the last resort of conscientious horse owners when their options for keeping their horse comfortable or safe have been exhausted.


----------



## Frumpoon (2 November 2017)

I'm a smallish adult


----------



## Snowfilly (2 November 2017)

Sounds like just the summer project for a confident teenager!

To be honest, careful and considerate handling on your part ought to help with the ear twitching and ground issues and she doesn't sound all that bad under saddle - very 'welsh' maybe.

Can you find someone local to ride her a bit over the next couple of moths? Having her under saddle will make her much easier to sell - this is the worst time of year to try.


----------



## VRIN (2 November 2017)

You only need one buyer. Have you tried to sell her yet? If not why not put an ad on somewhere like preloved and see if there is any interest?


----------



## DD (2 November 2017)

might suit an older teenager who wants something with spirit.


----------



## paddi22 (2 November 2017)

smallish adult as a project, or else find a ballsy kid who wants to hunt. I've seen a ton of ponies like that go on to be great little hunters for little strong kids. Often the tough work makes them settle.


----------



## Flicker (2 November 2017)

OP, a small adult does sound like a possible option.  I would also be extremely honest about the ponys quirks from the outset, and you may need to screen prospective buyers quite strictly.  Do you know any instructors local to you with good reputations?  They often know clients who may be looking, and can pass on your details.


----------



## alainax (2 November 2017)

Sales livery may be a good option. Worked well for me for one I couldn't ride, not an expensive horse either.


----------



## callisto (2 November 2017)

Thank you Flicker.
I have tried to sell, on preloved, horsequest, right horse right home and horsemart. She was up for a month as a quirky small adult/confident teenagers pony and I didn't get a single person to see her. In all about 20 enquiries. Maybe I was too honest in the adverts. She is a fab pony, bright, smart, quick to learn, affectionate, but I think has had a pretty hideous past so trust is an issue. If I could keep her for me I would. I'm starting to do TREC with her as she is good at it and it builds that trust bond. But. I spend all.this money and my daughter can't ride, which is the main issue.


----------



## callisto (2 November 2017)

I don't think sales livery would work. She is very comfortable and happy with her routine, she doesn't like change. Even the clocks changing has unsettled her


----------



## paddi22 (2 November 2017)

Can you definitely rule out feed or forage causing an issue? Could it be something like magnesium deficiency, or maybe a something like a  moody mare supplement needed? Would there be any chance she is just trying it on wit you and your child? Might be interesting to hire a small pro adult to ride her and see how she goes and what their view is?


----------



## ester (2 November 2017)

plenty of adults want a 14.1!!?!

You say jumping is supposed to be her job.. at what level? I think this is important because if she can be a good BS pony lots of people wouldn't worry about the rest of it! Just because she isn't a good fit for your daughter shouldn't mean that she isn't a better fit with someone else.. and that could well be a jumping teen. 

I'm confused by your comment on the market being depressed, do you just mean stuff not selling, or not selling for much money because this sounds like a 'home more important' situation anyway?


----------



## paddi22 (2 November 2017)

callisto said:



			Thank you Flicker.
but I think has had a pretty hideous past so trust is an issue.
		
Click to expand...



i get rescues in, some of which had horrific pasts, but the worst thing to do is treat them differently because of that.  Your comment about 'trust' issues is one that comes up with rehomers all the time.  If you think a pony has a trust issue, it's because you havent proven yourself strong enough to be respected and it doesn't trust you to be in charge. Thats where the trust issue is from.  That's why the trec is working is because on some level you are in better control there. 

I see rescues being rehomed all the times, and the ones that are most successful often go to the strictest homes where they don't treat them any differently to a normal horse. With poines especially, sometimes you almost have to be harder and stricter with them to make them feel safer with clearly understood boundaries. 

I have one in at the moment who was a trotter and had a terrible start, but i have to be harder on her than any of the other because she is happier knowing someone else is in charge. Sometimes, especially with ponies, you need to forget they are rescues and discipline them more at times.


----------



## Ali27 (2 November 2017)

Where are you based OP? I might know someone who would be interested!


----------



## Lintel (2 November 2017)

Would sound like just what I'd be looking for in a few years time! Sounds like a fantastic small adult prospect as others have said


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 November 2017)

It does sound as if something else is going on could she have ulcers it is so common these days and as you say she is worse under saddle could she be suffering pain somewhere when ridden if you say she sweats badly and gets very worked up it could be a possibility, maybe do a bute trial and speak to your vet about a possible pain investigation.


----------



## callisto (2 November 2017)

I've tried magnesium with no effect. She is on a bit of thunderbrook chaff and a handful of linseed atm.

She was bought to jump, my daughter was unaffiliated SJ with the pony before up to 90cm and doing really well. Unfortunately it's just not happened with this one. They have done lots of rallies and camp but the unpredictably is something my daughter can't cope with. And which means I can't sell the pony as a pc/comp pony in good conscience. 

I don't want to sell the pony for £200 or give her away for obvious reasons.


----------



## ester (2 November 2017)

does the pony have a BS record?


----------



## callisto (2 November 2017)

Pony doesn't have trust issues with me as we have a good relationship, but my less confident daughter can't give the pony the confidence they both need when jumping etc.

Ulcers may be a possibility, but the behaviour issues are not consistent. We can have two or three weeks of fab jumping, schooling etc and then a day where pony just can't be reasoned with.

We are Cotswolds.


----------



## Leo Walker (2 November 2017)

I'm sure there is someone out there for her, its just finding them. There are far too many charlatans who will dope her up and sell her on. She may well be a totally different pony with someone else anyway. Usually these sort of ponies just need the physical issues sorting, consistent handling and work and they can be turned around.

Is she a pretty pony? Its always easier to find a home for something thats got a nice head and pricked ears!

I wonder if she might make a driving pony for someone. It would need doing carefully, but sometimes a change in job makes a huge difference as well


----------



## JillA (2 November 2017)

With a pony like that you do need to be careful she doesn't get back into the downward spiral of the people who think they can beat them into behaving, she gets a bad reputation and ends up going through sales, and ends up at an abbatoir. 
How about someone like a GOOD natural horsemanship trainer, such as Micky Gavin in Notts for example, or working with one of Kelly Marks' RAs who will be able to assess what she needs and how to get her back down to what she could be. It will mean an investment but for the pony's sake, if you can afford it that would be my recommendation


----------



## callisto (2 November 2017)

No, no bs record.

And re:. sweating up - she isn't a hot pony. I can school for 30mins and she won't even be warm. But then another day she is freaking out as soon as we get into the school.


----------



## ihatework (2 November 2017)

callisto said:



			No, no bs record.

And re:. sweating up - she isn't a hot pony. I can school for 30mins and she won't even be warm. But then another day she is freaking out as soon as we get into the school.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any pattern to it? Could it be season/hormone linked?


----------



## callisto (2 November 2017)

I honestly don't think that flapping a tarp or bit of rope around her quarters is going to do her any good. I know some really good pc instructors as well as other experienced horse people. She has been on schooling livery for two weeks with an extremely well respected and gentle trainer which made no difference.


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 November 2017)

ihatework said:



			Is there any pattern to it? Could it be season/hormone linked?
		
Click to expand...

I also thought of this if it's not consistent maybe make a record of her behaviour and see if it is linked, I really think it's worth checking out then speaking to your vet if you have a good trusted one.


----------



## callisto (2 November 2017)

Possibly. She's not particularly mareish but she is very sensitive. Tbh, I've been trying to work her out for a year and I've had enough. I just want a pony my daughter can ride and have fun with. But I need to find our current pony a home soon or I will take the decision that it's better to have her pts then for her to end up having the crap beaten out of her again and sent to France on the meat lorry.


----------



## nikicb (2 November 2017)

Oh goodness, there is very rarely a post where I actually think seriously about taking on a horse even though it would lead to instant divorce.  Signed, adult owner of 10 year old 14.1 Welsh X mare, who is most certainly not a child's pony, living not far from the Cotswolds.  

Seriously though. plenty of people would take her on as a project.


----------



## ihatework (2 November 2017)

callisto said:



			Possibly. She's not particularly mareish but she is very sensitive. Tbh, I've been trying to work her out for a year and I've had enough. I just want a pony my daughter can ride and have fun with. But I need to find our current pony a home soon or I will take the decision that it's better to have her pts then for her to end up having the crap beaten out of her again and sent to France on the meat lorry.
		
Click to expand...

Have you actually had a full vet assessment done?


----------



## JillA (2 November 2017)

callisto said:



			I honestly don't think that flapping a tarp or bit of rope around her quarters is going to do her any good. I know some really good pc instructors as well as other experienced horse people. She has been on schooling livery for two weeks with an extremely well respected and gentle trainer which made no difference.
		
Click to expand...

Who said anything about flapping tarps or bits of rope? If by that you mean NH trainers I'm afraid you have revealed your ignorance. Most are trained to read body language and have a good working knowledge of behaviour and its underlying causes. And many have properly rehabilitated horses and ponies with a history of fear generated by bullying, as the OP suspects is the case here.
I do think it could be worth suspecting ulcers caused by stress, if her life has been as stressful as you suspect, and/or travelling to shows on an empty stomach which some people still do. Check out this website which could give you some ideas https://equinenutritionnerd.com/201...tions-for-stomach-ulcer-treatment-prevention/ or perhaps discuss with your vet whether it might be worth investing in a course of Peptizole


----------



## callisto (2 November 2017)

No, no full vet assessment. And it's not something I'm going to do tbh. 

And I am wary of people who want a project, and people selling a project. Generally speaking on the one hand it means no money and no idea, and on the other it means trouble.

Thank you though to everyone for your thoughts and ideas. I will be properly looking for a loan home for the pony.


----------



## ester (2 November 2017)

you won't get her a full veterinary work up... 

yet you are very fond of the pony?

wow

maybe she could get an upgrade somewhere else.


----------



## GirlFriday (2 November 2017)

^ This.

And to whoever said PTS <> 'kill', erm, yes, it literally does mean that. I've had killed a few animals and am unashamed of saying it. There are plenty of things to explore with this one first.

Including a vet assessment before palming off on loaner (see recent threads about arthritis diagnosis in a loan horse and related vet fees).


----------



## Leo Walker (2 November 2017)

I dont think anyone is going to loan this pony. A huge investment of time and money and she could just be taken away at the drop of a hat The people who could turn this pony round arent going to want to loan her.


----------



## Dave's Mam (2 November 2017)

I feel sorry for this pony.  I know many small adult riders who would take on a pony like her.
Shame you aren't keen to get her checked over to find out if she has issues.  Are you afraid it might find something that would put a buyer off?


----------



## Leo Walker (2 November 2017)

nikicb said:



			Oh goodness, there is very rarely a post where I actually think seriously about taking on a horse even though it would lead to instant divorce.  Signed, adult owner of 10 year old 14.1 Welsh X mare, who is most certainly not a child's pony, living not far from the Cotswolds.  

Click to expand...

Me too, esp as mine is off work at the minute, but its not worth the ear ache I'd get!


----------



## FfionWinnie (2 November 2017)

We have a 12.3 who was passed on about 5 times between one successful home and us.  I bought him unseen for £100 because I knew a 15yr old BS pony was worth more than £100. Incidentally and quite by chance I had enquired about him the previous year when he was sold from a dealer who I wouldnt deal with due to being dodgy, for 3800, so selling for more money does not a good home guarantee. The people we got him from paid 450 and just wanted him out of their hair. 

Sounds to me like this pony is similar to him. Hes extremely talented and not a childs pony, hes a competition pony.  If the kid is wobbly or frightened hes no fun. He needs a balanced positive rider who rides from the seat not pulling him to try and stop him (the more you pull the faster he goes!). 

Get a competitive brave almost too big for her child on this pony and she will almost certainly be fine. If she has a competition record before you got her then its you, not her, said in the nicest possible way. 

At 14.1 *plenty* of people will want her who can also handle her, however having read the rest of the thread now it seems you wanted people to say shoot her so you can move on.


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 November 2017)

What price have you advertised at? She really does not sound that hard to sell on and I don;t think there is much reason to think she'll end up beaten up or shipped to France if you can find the right owner. Plenty of quirky ponies find a home with confident kids. I've had a couple sold on as projects who were bought from the field/rescued and then sold on once they were back in work and I knew them well enough to find a good match and sell on honestly & responsibly. (Both ponies). They were sold at a price point (around 1k) that reflected their lack of straightforwardness. Both were sold 1-2 years ago and are thriving in their new homes as they both had new  owners who knew there were going to be challenges along the way and accepted that. (I always stay in touch with my old horses and ponies if I can). If you are seriously considering PTS then the price should not matter much to you and I have always found a buyer at the as long as I have been realistic about price.


----------



## Ali27 (2 November 2017)

I honestly believe that any horse/ pony with behaviour problems has issues with pain, management or feed! No horse is naughty/ unrideable for no reason! Makes me cross when people give up on ponies without working out what the problem is!


----------



## ester (2 November 2017)

I personally know a whole bunch of adults that actively look for whizzy/nutty/problem ponies 13.2 upp to ace the unaffiliated 2'6 showjumping scene..


----------



## Dave's Mam (2 November 2017)

ester said:



			I personally know a whole bunch of adults that actively look for whizzy/nutty/problem ponies 13.2 upp to ace the unaffiliated 2'6 showjumping scene..
		
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## Leo Walker (2 November 2017)

I've just had a read of your other posts. You were told a year ago nearly that this pony needed checking physically and that most of the problems were your daughter not being a suitable rider for her, ie legs swinging about, not being able to stop, no independent seat. 

As I said about 20 posts back once the physical and management issues are resolved these ponies turn around easily. However, its very irresponsible of you to sell or loan this pony without having a vet do a work up. If you are going to wash your hands of her then advertise her for meat money and vet the buyers, if you get any. Its a very bad time of year to be selling projects. Theres always buyers for a nice pony if the price is right though. I bought mine not quite sound and in January because I liked what i saw and was confident I could get him right. I did. He has a home for life with me now. So the moral of this story is you just need to find an idiot like me who wants to take a chance and enjoys a project. But the money will be a token gesture.


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 November 2017)

ester said:



			I personally know a whole bunch of adults that actively look for whizzy/nutty/problem ponies 13.2 upp to ace the unaffiliated 2'6 showjumping scene..
		
Click to expand...

Haha I believe you! I have just sold a quirky but talented 13.2  Section C. I was at pains to explain his 'Welshness' to buyers and one decided against him because he was not nutty enough! She wanted a point and pray pony and he was too well behaved and sensible for her...


----------



## Dave's Mam (2 November 2017)

What about getting a good small adult to bring the pony on?  Or is that as mad as getting a vet to look at her?


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 November 2017)

callisto said:



			And I am wary of people who want a project, and people selling a project. Generally speaking on the one hand it means no money and no idea, and on the other it means trouble.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really see why? I love projects. I enjoy training and there is nothing so satisfying as addressing a problem and seeing it resolve. Maybe for some it is just a way of getting a cheap horse but by no means all. And why assume that people who buy cheap horses to bring on and sell on have 'no idea'. If someone sees the potential in your pony and has the skills to realise it for profit then good luck to them, surely.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (2 November 2017)

Full vet check needed, then saddle, teeth and back check. 
Check diet, stick to fibre only with a decent balancer over winter. Make sure she has a routine, one with lots of turnout. 

You will have no problem selling a quirky horse, there are many riders who like a challenge. A small adult who is a competent and quiet rider would get on fine. 

However, before selling or loaning you must get a full vet check. It may cost money, but you'll have a good shot at getting to the bottom of any underlying issues. Without that then I would say it's pretty irresponsible to label this horse as a problem pony; it could be as simple as needing an older better rider or a tweak of a few muscles.


----------



## shirl62 (2 November 2017)

My very humble take on this situation is that there is a real possibility that there is something physically wrong with this pony. Surely it makes sense and the horse owners responsibility to have the pony checked out to rule out ulcers etc..Say the OP deciced to pts, then vet would have to be paid to carry out the deed and all the other services that entails. In that scenario the op would have nothing. Surely selling the pony to someone who may indeed bring the best out in the pony would be preferable even though the profit margin may be low. Maybe the op is not the ''right '' person to manage this pony ( no offence intended)

This is my thoughts on the situation from a novice point of view.

Shirl


----------



## Dave's Mam (2 November 2017)

shirl62 said:



			My very humble take on this situation is that there is a real possibility that there is something physically wrong with this pony. Surely it makes sense and the horse owners responsibility to have the pony checked out to rule out ulcers etc..Say the OP deciced to pts, then vet would have to be paid to carry out the deed and all the other services that entails. In that scenario the op would have nothing. Surely selling the pony to someone who may indeed bring the best out in the pony would be preferable even though the profit margin may be low. Maybe the op is not the ''right '' person to manage this pony ( no offence intended)

This is my thoughts on the situation from a novice point of view.

Shirl
		
Click to expand...

Also my novice opinion Shirl62.


----------



## DabDab (2 November 2017)

You can PM me her ad if you want an unbiased opinion on it? You've probably just listed everything that you see as her faults (in an attempt to be honest), without directing her clearly at where she'd do best. She sounds like an ideal hunt/endurance prospect.

Also, you need to get the idea out of your head that anyone who would look at a project is a kook - a lot of people just really enjoy getting the best out of a horse that has lost its way a little.

She sounds like my idea of heaven as a 13yo.....sadly these days I'm too tall and creaky jointed to crease myself up onto a 14.1 - more's the pity


----------



## FfionWinnie (2 November 2017)

Ali27 said:



			I honestly believe that any horse/ pony with behaviour problems has issues with pain, management or feed! No horse is naughty/ unrideable for no reason! Makes me cross when people give up on ponies without working out what the problem is!
		
Click to expand...

A sharp welsh x and a nervous novicey child rider. Doesnt need to have health problems for it to be an disaster waiting to happen.  Ive had numerous welshies with all sorts of behavioural problems that Ive sorted out in days or weeks and never had a reoccurance. Not because Im a magician just because Welshies need a certain sort of firm but fair consistent and calm handler to get the best out of them.


----------



## claret09 (2 November 2017)

totally agree


Irish gal said:



			Exactly. Sell her to a confident adult.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ali27 (2 November 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			A sharp welsh x and a nervous novicey child rider. Doesnt need to have health problems for it to be an disaster waiting to happen.  Ive had numerous welshies with all sorts of behavioural problems that Ive sorted out in days or weeks and never had a reoccurance. Not because Im a magician just because Welshies need a certain sort of firm but fair consistent and calm handler to get the best out of them.
		
Click to expand...

Our mare was bought seven years ago as a quirky, unpredictable, very whizzy, Ginger mare! Her main issues were being ulcer prone, sensitive to feed and clover and once carefully managed, along with a confident rider, she is now the most perfect pony!


----------



## milliepops (2 November 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			If you are going to wash your hands of her then advertise her for meat money and vet the buyers, if you get any. Its a very bad time of year to be selling projects. Theres always buyers for a nice pony if the price is right though. I bought mine not quite sound and in January because I liked what i saw and was confident I could get him right. I did. He has a home for life with me now. So the moral of this story is you just need to find an idiot like me who wants to take a chance and enjoys a project. But the money will be a token gesture.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Like others have said,   people looking for projects aren't all con merchants. My last project has a home for life. I was gifted her... wouldn't have paid much more than £100 tbh but she has a secure future. I'm looking for another but my budget will be hundreds,  not thousands.  But  I'm not a flake,  whatever I buy will either be for keeps or set up to succeed in a new home. I agree that if you don't want to invest £££s then you have to be prepared to take a token patent from the best home you can find .


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 November 2017)

callisto said:



			No, no full vet assessment. And it's not something I'm going to do tbh. 

And I am wary of people who want a project, and people selling a project. Generally speaking on the one hand it means no money and no idea, and on the other it means trouble.

Thank you though to everyone for your thoughts and ideas. I will be properly looking for a loan home for the pony.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's quite sad that you won't even consider a vet assessment if the pony is insured and they find something you are covered, I just don't understand why you wouldn't even try I think going on the information you have given about her she really could be experiencing some sort of pain when ridden it could be easily treated.


----------



## Dave's Mam (3 November 2017)

I'm sorry OP, but I am reading this as you can't be assed with this pony, you won't get a vet to look at it, you just want rid but at cost to taker.


----------



## Boulty (3 November 2017)

At the size she is then she'd likely make a nice project for a small, experienced and confident adult. (reading between the lines whoever originally broke / handled her before you didn't do the best of jobs and left some rather glaring gaps in her education and sounds like her default reaction to not understanding something is panic mode which isn't ideal in a child's pony as you say) This could either be via finding someone sympathetic with experience in reschooling horses with similar issues and then them selling on your behalf with full disclosure of history (but they would of course need paying for their services) or through selling her cheaply as a project again will buyer made fully aware of history.  Option 1 would cost more but you may achieve a better price to offset that whereas option 2 you're not likely to get much for her but doesn't incur any more costs.  Either way if you were to sell I'd ask for references to attempt to find someone who isn't going to just sell her on again. (& maybe put a note in passport saying you'd like to keep in touch?).   Welsh ponies can be very silly and illogical things and are known for it (with some being worse that others!) so some of it could even be her breeding showing through, although on the flipside if you can find someone experienced with this breed then they'll probably understand some of the behaviour.  My Welsh idiot informs me that the world is about to end several times a week and will occasionally become scared of his own shadow... he also manages to compete at TREC and hunt with bloodhounds despite his drama-queen tendencies (He's drawn some interesting comments over the years shall we say!)


----------



## callisto (3 November 2017)

We have had the pony for a year, it is absolutely not that I can't be arsed with her. I am not looking for an excuse to have her pts and I have spent huge amounts to try and get her right. My daughter is not a bad rider, but she has lost confidence on this pony. I have had back,teeth, saddle, bridle all done. She is on a very careful low sugar high oil/fibre diet and looks amazing on it. I fail to see how I am an irresponsible owner tbh, the pony gets consistently kind and calm treatment and is in a routine that suits her. I am actively retraining her for TREC. However, as I said, after a month being advertised not a single person has been to see her. Thank you for any positive comments, vet is looking more likely but as I say, I have had enough and my daughter needs a pony she can ride now not in six months when I may possibly have sold the pony.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (3 November 2017)

callisto said:



			We have had the pony for a year, it is absolutely not that I can't be arsed with her. I am not looking for an excuse to have her pts and I have spent huge amounts to try and get her right. My daughter is not a bad rider, but she has lost confidence on this pony. I have had back,teeth, saddle, bridle all done. She is on a very careful low sugar high oil/fibre diet and looks amazing on it. I fail to see how I am an irresponsible owner tbh, the pony gets consistently kind and calm treatment and is in a routine that suits her. I am actively retraining her for TREC. However, as I said, after a month being advertised not a single person has been to see her. Thank you for any positive comments, vet is looking more likely but as I say, I have had enough and my daughter needs a pony she can ride now not in six months when I may possibly have sold the pony.
		
Click to expand...


Vet would at least give you answers to if its physical or mental, my warmblood kept dumping my sister but it wasnt consistant. Before i sent her off to a pro for schooling i got thr vet go check her over and she had bad ks. He was retired as her personality wasnt rigjt for the surgery.

And despite training etc some horses just cant cope being ridden so a companion home might be worth looking at once the vet has done a work up.


----------



## HashRouge (3 November 2017)

callisto said:



			We have had the pony for a year, it is absolutely not that I can't be arsed with her. I am not looking for an excuse to have her pts and I have spent huge amounts to try and get her right. My daughter is not a bad rider, but she has lost confidence on this pony. I have had back,teeth, saddle, bridle all done. She is on a very careful low sugar high oil/fibre diet and looks amazing on it. I fail to see how I am an irresponsible owner tbh, the pony gets consistently kind and calm treatment and is in a routine that suits her. I am actively retraining her for TREC. However, as I said, after a month being advertised not a single person has been to see her. Thank you for any positive comments, vet is looking more likely but as I say, I have had enough and my daughter needs a pony she can ride now not in six months when I may possibly have sold the pony.
		
Click to expand...

How much have you advertised her for and what does your advert say? A month isn't *that* long for trying to sell a complicated pony, and depending on how you've priced her/ worded the advert you may well be putting people off.


----------



## Cowpony (3 November 2017)

Might the lack of response to your advertisement also be due to the time of year? Its often difficult to sell going into winter and I would imagine its even more so for a child's pony.


----------



## teddypops (3 November 2017)

callisto said:



			I would love to sell her to a confident adult. Unfortunately, not many confident adults want a pony. And I don't want to 'kill' her fgs
		
Click to expand...

I only ever buy projects and Im an adult. I also only buy ponies!  I wont  pay much money for them but they get a home for life and have the best of everything! Get her checked out as others have suggested so you can confidently say that everything has been checked out! Good luck in finding her a perfect owner!


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 November 2017)

A month really isn't very long at all. I don't have huge experience selling but of the few I have sold it has taken quite a long time to get viewings especially for the trickier ones. But as mine are all honestly described and realistically priced they have almost all sold to that first viewer. Including both the projects. 1 sold to the 3rd viewer and the rest to the 2nd. But getting that viewer has taken 3-4 months of active advertising sometimes. 
I'd be wary of loaning if you can't have 2 at the same time for a while because what would you do if the pony came back suddenly? Loaning would be ideal if your motivation is to secure the ponies future if you are worried about it bring passed from pillar to post. It is not a good way of just solving a problem because you still own and have responsibility for the pony. If anything perhaps offer lwvtb.


----------



## Casey76 (3 November 2017)

You come across as coming on here just to get validation for your pts option

I know many younger teenagers who would not be phased with the type of behaviour you are talking about. 

Man up, get the pony vet checked, and advertise her as a project.


----------



## JillA (3 November 2017)

Send her to me. I'll turn her away for a the winter, de-stress her and reassess, with good quality ground handling (my herd will help!). If you then find a buyer you can pay me a commission percentage, which is going to leave you more than you will get for a "difficult" pony at this time of year.
And buy your daughter some of those stability straps which link stirrups to girth to stabilise her legs. Or send her to a trainer like Heather Moffatt who has a decent simulator and will show her how to develop a good seat


----------



## Theocat (3 November 2017)

It is very easy for owners to reach a position where they feel "stuck" - and it can feel overwhelming. It doesn't really matter what the factors are: the end result is the same and owners can feel a bit frozen. OP, I suspect that's why you're dismissing lots of options that are actually viable.

You just want to get rid of the pony (understandable) so:

1) Get it checked by a vet
2) assuming there aren't any physical issues, stick it on sales livery

Loaning will achieve nothing - you don't want to keep it and it can't do a job for you, so invest a bit of money (which you'd be spending anyway) getting it checked and ready for sale. Best for both you and the pony to find it a new home.


----------



## wingedhorse (3 November 2017)

JillA said:



			Send her to me. I'll turn her away for a the winter, de-stress her and reassess, with good quality ground handling (my herd will help!). If you then find a buyer you can pay me a commission percentage, which is going to leave you more than you will get for a "difficult" pony at this time of year.
And buy your daughter some of those stability straps which link stirrups to girth to stabilise her legs. Or send her to a trainer like Heather Moffatt who has a decent simulator and will show her how to develop a good seat
		
Click to expand...

This sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Goldenstar (3 November 2017)

A month to sell a 'problem pony ' at the worse time of the year to sell a pony is nothing You need to realistic projects are hard to sell in winter . I often buy in winter because a fair percentage of the horses on the market belong to people who really need to get rid and I can get a great deal this is how I got my last project ID .
You need to be realistic about price and realise that what you describe would be no problem with some children and many adults do buy ponies .
I would get a problems in performance type workup but keep a careful watch on how much the vet spends but I think at least a set of flexions and a back check is called for .
However some Welshies can be a bit irrational they can be very feisty and opinionated .
I would consider parting her cheaply to a appropriate dealer but you may struggle at this time of year but if she's cheap enough you may find one who has space to chuck her out for the winter and sell in the spring .
If the pony is healthy and sound there's every chance she will suit her next home .


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 November 2017)

Shes too expensive thats why she hasnt sold. Quite simple really!  I fail to understand why people prefer to shell out hundreds in livery on horses they cannot cope with and cannot ride rather than take the hit sell it for a realistic price and move on. At this time of year only bargain hunters are going to take on a difficult pony like this. 

As I already said, price does not guarantee a good home.


----------



## Sparemare (3 November 2017)

shirl62 said:



			My very humble take on this situation is that there is a real possibility that there is something physically wrong with this pony. Surely it makes sense and the horse owners responsibility to have the pony checked out to rule out ulcers etc..Say the OP deciced to pts, then vet would have to be paid to carry out the deed and all the other services that entails. In that scenario the op would have nothing. Surely selling the pony to someone who may indeed bring the best out in the pony would be preferable even though the profit margin may be low. Maybe the op is not the ''right '' person to manage this pony ( no offence intended)

This is my thoughts on the situation from a novice point of view.

Shirl
		
Click to expand...


Youre not wrong Shirl


----------



## fredflop (3 November 2017)

My first suggestion would be, have the back, teeth and saddle all
been checked by the same people each time? If so, I&#8217;d get them done again by different professionals. I&#8217;ve had a horse really play up, and we didn&#8217;t really know why. Turns out her teeth needed doing again after only six months after having them done, they were very bad.

If that doesn&#8217;t reveal any answers, then I&#8217;d be looking at either a vet check, or trying to re-break her, depending on your finances. If money no issue, I&#8217;d be looking at vet work up, probably asking for a gastric scope, check for kissing spines, and scans of the ovaries first. All very easy and can be done under one lot of sedation.


----------



## dominobrown (3 November 2017)

I will be looking to buy project ponies in the coming months after I have sold my last few. I dont pay for than £500 a pony thoughm especially as you need to be realistic at how quickly you can turn them around. 

Posters sayimg it the wrong time of year.... its really is. I had a fabukous pony that I advertised around now last yeae. Had 3 enquires... advertised same pony in July, had about 20 odd enquires, 2 viewings, sold to 2nd viewer. Ypu will honestly be better selling after chriatmas... silly I know but around Feb time people start looking.


----------



## be positive (3 November 2017)

Having found the advert there are several reasons she has not been viewed/ sold, firstly the ad is not as honest as it could be, it reads as if she is no problem other than not being suitable for a novice or nervous rider, when the potential buyers make contact and find out more they will be put off and not bother to get back to you which is why you have had interest but no one has taken it further.
She is too expensive  for what she is but about right even a bit cheap if the ad was the whole story, she needs to be half the price to fit into the project/ take a gamble market or another £1k if she was a decent PC competition pony which she may well be with further work, she is hogged which for her type suggests sweet itch even if she doesn't have it that will be most experienced peoples first thought and will be off putting, you cannot make her mane grow but could give the reason for hogging in the ad, the photos are ok she does look sweet but the wording needs a complete reworking if you are going to attract the right person and not just get people phoning that think she will suit their fairly competent 12 year old.

She is the type I have had on sales livery in the past, what doesn't work in one home may be ideal in another and presenting them well, getting the advert right is key to finding the right home for any horse, she does have many good points and to the right person they will outweigh the negative ones, you just need to target those positives and not try to sell her as a childs pony so although I said the photos are ok I would actually get a few of her with an adult on and sell her as an adults fun hack as showing her jumping with a child on suggests she will go on and do that with another.


----------



## Leo Walker (3 November 2017)

callisto said:



			We have had the pony for a year, it is absolutely not that I can't be arsed with her. I am not looking for an excuse to have her pts and I have spent huge amounts to try and get her right. My daughter is not a bad rider, but she has lost confidence on this pony. I have had back,teeth, saddle, bridle all done. She is on a very careful low sugar high oil/fibre diet and looks amazing on it. I fail to see how I am an irresponsible owner tbh, the pony gets consistently kind and calm treatment and is in a routine that suits her. I am actively retraining her for TREC. However, as I said, after a month being advertised not a single person has been to see her. Thank you for any positive comments, vet is looking more likely but as I say, I have had enough and my daughter needs a pony she can ride now not in six months when I may possibly have sold the pony.
		
Click to expand...




FfionWinnie said:



			She&#8217;s too expensive that&#8217;s why she hasn&#8217;t sold. Quite simple really!  I fail to understand why people prefer to shell out hundreds in livery on horses they cannot cope with and cannot ride rather than take the hit sell it for a realistic price and move on. At this time of year only bargain hunters are going to take on a difficult pony like this.
		
Click to expand...

How much is she and where is everyone finding this ad??


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 November 2017)

be positive said:



			Having found the advert there are several reasons she has not been viewed/ sold, firstly the ad is not as honest as it could be, it reads as if she is no problem other than not being suitable for a novice or nervous rider, when the potential buyers make contact and find out more they will be put off and not bother to get back to you which is why you have had interest but no one has taken it further.
She is too expensive  for what she is but about right even a bit cheap if the ad was the whole story, she needs to be half the price to fit into the project/ take a gamble market or another £1k if she was a decent PC competition pony which she may well be with further work, she is hogged which for her type suggests sweet itch even if she doesn't have it that will be most experienced peoples first thought and will be off putting, you cannot make her mane grow but could give the reason for hogging in the ad, the photos are ok she does look sweet but the wording needs a complete reworking if you are going to attract the right person and not just get people phoning that think she will suit their fairly competent 12 year old.

She is the type I have had on sales livery in the past, what doesn't work in one home may be ideal in another and presenting them well, getting the advert right is key to finding the right home for any horse, she does have many good points and to the right person they will outweigh the negative ones, you just need to target those positives and not try to sell her as a childs pony so although I said the photos are ok I would actually get a few of her with an adult on and sell her as an adults fun hack as showing her jumping with a child on suggests she will go on and do that with another.
		
Click to expand...

If you do one thing OP, take this on board!



Leo Walker said:



			How much is she and where is everyone finding this ad??
		
Click to expand...

I didnt need to see it to know lol!  Priced right anything will sell and this one doesnt sound much of an issue to me. For instance if my daughter was a bit bigger I would have considered something like that for us but shes over horsed on her 14.1 at the moment (also a quirky competition pony but not one who has been getting his own way for a year - makes all the difference).


----------



## Leo Walker (3 November 2017)

Found it and you are having a laugh at that price! Look at what else you can get for that money and thats why shes not selling. I wouldnt describe the advert as particularly truthful either. You need to knock a zero off the price if you want her gone ASAP.

Just a quick glance at the not particularly great photos and she looks uncomfortable in her back, which is another red flag for a lot of people.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 November 2017)

LW, how much is pony? (PM link to advert would be good x)


----------



## scats (3 November 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Found it and you are having a laugh at that price! Look at what else you can get for that money and thats why shes not selling. I wouldnt describe the advert as particularly truthful either. You need to knock a zero off the price if you want her gone ASAP.

Just a quick glance at the not particularly great photos and she looks uncomfortable in her back, which is another red flag for a lot of people.
		
Click to expand...

Where is the ad?

OP- I think moving the pony on is probably the best thing to do, as it obviously isn't the right pony for you.  You may have to be realistic about price though (I'm saying this before I know what price it is), as it's  the worst time of year for selling and the pony really is a project for someone so price must reflect this.

A vet check would probably be a good idea, then you have, hopefully, a clean bill of health to help you with the sale.  It could take a while to sell though, so you might have to be patient and accept she is with you for a while.  Are you riding her still?


----------



## AFB (3 November 2017)

Sounds like my ideal kind of project tbh, I'm sure there's a market for her!


----------



## Leo Walker (3 November 2017)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...Id=3365&advertType=forsale&orderBy=mostRecent


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 November 2017)

Leo Walker said:



http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...Id=3365&advertType=forsale&orderBy=mostRecent

Click to expand...

Thank you.

OP you have been at best rather disingeneous with your advert, at worst its a ruddy parents nightmare!
Your opening post on here mentions 'unreliable' - that isnt what is wanted for a childs pony, and there is no mention of any issues at all in the advert.

From your opening post, I was expecting double 'meat money' so approx £400 - £500, not a whopping price like that.

Please, re-read bepositive's post earlier this morning, and take heed, please.


----------



## Umbongo (3 November 2017)

I would agree with everyone else. The price is too expensive, and the pony you describe on here is not the pony you are describing in the advert. 
I love project ponies, but I would expect the price to reflect that the horse is difficult.
1 month is not that long in the grand scheme of selling horses, and it's the worst time of year too.

She looks like a sweet pony, and I am sure you will find a home for her, but I think you need to say a little bit more in your advert about her "quirks" and price her accordingly. You will probably find a home a lot quicker if you were more honest in the advert and aim her more towards a small adults project pony.


----------



## scats (3 November 2017)

Leo Walker said:



http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...Id=3365&advertType=forsale&orderBy=mostRecent

Click to expand...

What a sweet looking little mare.  I'm not sure the ad really matches the horse you have talked about OP, perhaps why you've had enquiries but then not had anything further.  I'd be a little more open about the situation and reduce the price.  Even something such as 'she's proving a little too much for my 12 year old daughter, but would suit a competent older teen or small adult'.

The right person will be out there for her I'm sure.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 November 2017)

For heavens sake Op get real .
Why on earth would any body take on a problem horse for that money .its an extremely disingenuous advert brutal honesty will find  you a buyer quicker .... oh and a sensible price .
It may be the picture but I don't like the line of her back in the standing shot if she where mine that's where I would start looking for a reason for her behaviour .


----------



## Leo Walker (3 November 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			It may be the picture but I don't like the line of her back in the standing shot if she where mine that's where I would start looking for a reason for her behaviour .
		
Click to expand...

First thing I saw, so thats two of us noticed it and been put off. I wonder how many other people feel the same? Bearing in mind that this is a project pony so the people you want to buy it will have a good eye.


----------



## Nasicus (3 November 2017)

My reliable, safe and sensible 14hh cob cost me £1800, just to put it into perspective.


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 November 2017)

I have also found the ad and think you are advertising ineffectively and that is why you are struggling to sell.

Your first post describes the pony as sharp and twitchy..... gets her knickers in a twist when jumping...., and is very strong and forward hacking. When she is having a bad day she is unrideable, gets herself into a muck sweat just doing a bit of trot work in the school.... so unpredictable .... tricky and frustrating.

The ad says 'forward and fun'... sweet natured....  Hacks out alone and in company, good in traffic..... currently ridden by a competent 12 year old but not suitable for a novice or nervous rider.

Those are not the same ponies! So people will ring up expecting a totally different type of pony to the one you are actually selling and then not pursue it.

I also think your pricing is problematic. The pony is too expensive for a quirky project and too cheap for a genuine and proven PC all-rounder. The photos could be improved too. I never see the point personally in the cute lying down pictures. 

I hope you are finding the responses helpful not critical - if you want advice on rewording the ad I am sure people will oblige. And the offer of sales livery on a commission basis sounds fantastic. I'd jump at that offer if I were you. Good luck x


----------



## FabioandFreddy (3 November 2017)

After having time wasted going to see horses that were mis-described, i would not be happy if i was the buyer expecting to go and try the horse in your advert...and arriving to find the horse you have posted about here!! 

Agree with others - advert needs to be more honest. You're saying on here that she's essentially a project but advert and price don't reflect that at all.


----------



## ihatework (3 November 2017)

OP - first of all I just wanted to say that I'm sure there are many of us on this forum, at some stage in our life, have had a horse that for whatever reason we want nothing more to do with. I know I have. It's not an unnatural way to feel. That said, when we have an animal in our care we need to put those feelings aside and look at what is best for that animals future life.

Financially with horses you win some and loose some. So yes you will loose out financially this time. Accept it.

Now this particular horse could easily just be very 'welsh' and just not the right one for your daughter. I hope this is the case. But there is a very real possibility there is an underlying problem and do you really think it's fair to pass that potential problem onto someone else? You say that you don't want this pony ending up in the meat chain yet you then say you have no intention of investigating any vet issues - so you say one thing and then intend to act in another way.

If you care about this pony my suggestion would be to get a full vet MOT. If you get the all clear then you sell the pony as a project, at a much lower price, and with a more honest advert than you currently have.

Good luck. I know it must be stressful, but do we not owe it to animals in our care to do what we can for them, within reason?


----------



## ester (3 November 2017)

callisto said:



			We have had the pony for a year, it is absolutely not that I can't be arsed with her. I am not looking for an excuse to have her pts and I have spent huge amounts to try and get her right.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you spending this money if she hasn't even had a vet check? Though I agree with Ffion there could also well be nothing wrong but if I liked a pony as you have said you do,  I'd want to know. Ponies aren't cheap. 




callisto said:



			Thank you for any positive comments, vet is looking more likely but as I say, I have had enough and my daughter needs a pony she can ride now not in six months when I may possibly have sold the pony.
		
Click to expand...

Your daughter does not in anyway NEED a pony she can ride now, she might want one but life doesn't work like that and it isn't a bad life lesson to learn

So essentially you want to sell this pony for as much money as you can, so you can buy your daughter a new pony as soon as possible, because in your mind she needs one..... I think it is quite random to have expected to have sold a horse in a month in October and declare it unsellable,  but if that is your advert you should be relieved that no one has been to see her as that seems a one way road to a legal situation.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 November 2017)

ihatework said:



			OP - first of all I just wanted to say that I'm sure there are many of us on this forum, at some stage in our life, have had a horse that for whatever reason we want nothing more to do with. I know I have. It's not an unnatural way to feel. That said, when we have an animal in our care we need to put those feelings aside and look at what is best for that animals future life.

Financially with horses you win some and loose some. So yes you will loose out financially this time. Accept it.
		
Click to expand...

IHW is right, a lesson I learned with a horse this year and I lost thousands in diagnostics and training and was left without a riding horse, or purchase price for another one at the end of it. It sucks, its not fair but thats horses. 

I think she looks smart-get her an MOT, market her more realistically or cut your losses and send her to a sales livery-can't believe some feisty teen or small adult wouldnt want to have her for whizzing round the countryside on her if she's healthy.


----------



## conniegirl (3 November 2017)

far too expensive!

I (well my mother, for me, I was 12 at the time) bought a 14hh quirky pure bred connemara with proven results in the showring and results up to medium level dressage but loads and loads of quirks around jumping for the equivalent of around £1500. however mine was genuinely good to hack out always and could be taken off the lorry and straight into the show ring or dressage arena regardless of day/time/year and regardless of level of work before hand. Just couldnt jump him unless he chose to jump.

Welshies are known to be tricky, i've riden lots of them and if you dont know what you are doing then the will take the p! One welshie I rode was an enormous 15hh bruiser, on a good day he would win everything, go anywhere, do anything, hack past anything etc, on a bad day he would have a melt down just getting him out the stable door. It was all about managing him when he had his melt downs, not getting squashed when he decided that the safest place to hide from the world was under your arm, and then getting on with what you wanted to do and insisting that he did it anyway.

Sell the pony, plenty of older teens/adults are looking for ponies and project ones at that.

I think you would be very very wrong to have this horse PTS simply because you cannot be bothered to take the time to sell her and because you cant cope with what sounds like a typical welshie!


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (3 November 2017)

OP, rewrite your advert with the simple phrase of her being too much for your daughter. Sell her for around the £1k mark, if not less


----------



## Beth206 (3 November 2017)

Nasicus said:



			My reliable, safe and sensible 14hh cob cost me £1800, just to put it into perspective.
		
Click to expand...

^^ Mine too


----------



## Amymay (3 November 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			First thing I saw, so thats two of us noticed it and been put off. I wonder how many other people feel the same? Bearing in mind that this is a project pony so the people you want to buy it will have a good eye.
		
Click to expand...

Me three. 

She sounds fabulous in the advert........ &#128527;


----------



## Horsekaren (3 November 2017)

If I was in your situation I would send her off for a few weeks handling and training, I know you said she doesn't like change ect but change to a kind and helping environment might be what she needs to feel braver, safer and more secure. 
In my area a lot of horses go to jemma myers step by step horse training (I think they have a fb page) and honestly the reviews, then go in with deep routed issues and come out much happier with a good ground level to work up from. 

Obviously this wouldn't be free so you and your daughter would need to really want to work with this pony and keep her for this to be an option. 

I wouldn't think about the PTS option as she is fit and well and just needs love, attention and training. She doesn't sound like a lost cause she might just need a lot more a lot more experienced handler to set her on the right path which could be with you after some training 
good luck!


----------



## Goldenstar (3 November 2017)

ihatework said:



			OP - first of all I just wanted to say that I'm sure there are many of us on this forum, at some stage in our life, have had a horse that for whatever reason we want nothing more to do with. I know I have. It's not an unnatural way to feel. That said, when we have an animal in our care we need to put those feelings aside and look at what is best for that animals future life.

Financially with horses you win some and loose some. So yes you will loose out financially this time. Accept it.

Now this particular horse could easily just be very 'welsh' and just not the right one for your daughter. I hope this is the case. But there is a very real possibility there is an underlying problem and do you really think it's fair to pass that potential problem onto someone else? You say that you don't want this pony ending up in the meat chain yet you then say you have no intention of investigating any vet issues - so you say one thing and then intend to act in another way.

If you care about this pony my suggestion would be to get a full vet MOT. If you get the all clear then you sell the pony as a project, at a much lower price, and with a more honest advert than you currently have.

Good luck. I know it must be stressful, but do we not owe it to animals in our care to do what we can for them, within reason?
		
Click to expand...

I like most of us on here am not a dealer I am not working professionally with horses so I view horses as the vast majority of us do as a life consuming hobby .
When I buy a horse the money to me is written off on the day pay I don't expect to get it back .Why some one who has bought a child a pony that's completely wrong for them would expect to get out of it without a loss is beyond me if you buy your child the wrong horse you get out as quick as possible and you write off the loss I also view horses like holidays you don't buy and enjoy a holiday ( mainly because for most of my life I had horses instead of holidays )and get any money back later .
When you get it wrong you get out as quick as possible while putting the horse in as good situation to go on with its life as you can .
Not very horse works out in every home .
If this horse has not got an issue that needs Veterinary Attention then I think a dealer is the person to get it away to if it's physiacally ok it's a good looking pony and a useful size that would go into the small adult market .
On the ad why on earth pick and picture with the ponies back looking that shape and it's eye looking back like that  it's just nuts that will get an pony weeded out of a search straight away because buyers need to narrow down the numbers they are interested in , and then there's the price which is just silly .


----------



## stencilface (3 November 2017)

Her jump is the copy of my sister's old pony who would either jump at speed or have a meltdown and go backwards, spin and plunge. He was a tricky ride as if he anticipated anything he would do his evasive thing. 

In hindsight he probably had ks or similar, but he was perfectly happy hacking and would have probably done endurance very well as he would go all day. We never sold him as couldn't face what might happen in the wrong hands  (he was a fantastic jumper on a good day) but lucky enough to have our own land and he died aged 28 having been with us 20 years 

Be realistic about the discipline and price and someone will love her.


----------



## MagicMelon (3 November 2017)

bonny said:



			Why on earth would you kill her simply for being too forward going for your daughter ? If she isn't suitable then find a home who want a pony like her, or loaner if you are so concerned about her future. Too many people in my opinion think they are the best or only option when reality is far from that
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Why would PTS even cross your mind in this situation? There's nothing wrong with the pony bar the fact it sounds like she's too much for your daughter - dont believe she deserves to die for that! 

I also dont really get why you cant sell her. Why do people always assume the absolute worst when selling - that any difficult animal will always end up in a horrific home when quite simply that shouldnt be the case if you vet the person and the home very well before agreeing to the sale?  Theres plenty of brave teenagers / adults out there who would be willing to take something like this on. I doubt anyone would want to loan her though, to put loads of effort in and then you either taking her back for your daughter if she becomes sensible or selling her.  Advertise her, be honest and see what people you get? You dont have to sell to anyone if nobody is suitable!


----------



## maggie62 (3 November 2017)

Reading the advert I would not have any idea of the problems this lovely looking pony has. Its like buying a car that is advertised as reliable and you find out later it has had frequent breakdowns !! I know that this is an animal that is being sold and therefore is very different to a machine but the same things apply. It would be very disappointing to learn of these problems after buying such a horse. After reading through these replies it seems to me that there are plenty of people that this pony would be ideal for but at the right price. We all make mistakes and taking the financial hit is nothing compared to the prospect of pts for this lovely pony (I know this is a last resort for you). I am an novice, but as a very mature individual see this as 'buyer beware' situation, I prefer to read adverts that disclose all the 'behavior/potential physical probs that a horse/pony has and then you can make an informed decision from the start. A loving experienced home is by far the future for this pony. I wish you good luck and hope this pony finds a super home.


----------



## MagicMelon (3 November 2017)

Ive just seen the advert too and wow I dont get it. You freely admit this ponies faults yet the advert reads like it pretty much has no issues at all and is a push button joy to ride!  Its a blatant lie to be honest looking at what you've stated on here compared to that advert. Of course you will attract the wrong people with that and probably scare the hell out of several of them trying her. The price is ridiculous, Ive bought several project ponies in the past but they cost all of £500 each - I would never pay anything remotely like this for what you've described and it doesnt sound like anyone else would either. It looks like a perfectly nice enough pony that just doesnt suit your daughter and needs someone who does suit it and understand Welshies etc. so price accordingly and be honest in your advert (or at least hint heavily the pony is being sold as a project so you can discuss truthfully those issues on the phone with anyone who phones about it).

Also if she really did tackle TREC "willingly and calmly" then aim her at that market, perhaps thats her thing!


----------



## Annagain (3 November 2017)

OP, selling her cheaply doesn't mean she will automatically go to a bad home. 

You're probably not that far from me (within an hour or two) and I know someone who would probably take this mare on either on sales livery or who would buy her  - but for probably a third of what you're advertising her - put a lot of work into her and find her the right home. Yes, she does it for a living and will want to profit out of her or at least cover her costs but she is entirely scrupulous and takes great pride in turning difficult ponies around and finding them good homes. She's about 5'2" and 7 stone soaking wet so specialises in ponies. She has a waiting list as long as your arm for schooling and ponies she puts up for sale sell - usually locally - within days as she has such a good reputation for producing lovely ponies. PM me if you want me to put you in touch with her.


----------



## 9tails (3 November 2017)

This has become a bit of a car crash.  OP, if this is your advert then it's almost completely untruthful and could put another ambitious parent in the same predicament.  As others have said, you need to drop her price and be truthful with yourself about your own child's abilities.  This pony has a market, but that market won't give you pots of money for her.


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 November 2017)

Leo Walker said:



http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...Id=3365&advertType=forsale&orderBy=mostRecent

Click to expand...

My GOD I DESPAIR. 

Op you came over badly in this thread. Add that advert in and as a parent, you are my worst nightmare of a seller. Unbelievable and unforgivable frankly. I just cannot believe what I am reading here.


----------



## respectedpony driver (3 November 2017)

VRIN said:



			You only need one buyer. Have you tried to sell her yet? If not why not put an ad on somewhere like preloved and see if there is any interest?
		
Click to expand...

Please don't do this.Loan her as she sounds a bit quirky and lots of 'horsey' people haven't got the patience you have.Thank goodness she has you.


----------



## 9tails (3 November 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			My GOD I DESPAIR. 

Op you came over badly in this thread. Add that advert in and as a parent, you are my worst nightmare of a seller. Unbelievable and unforgivable frankly. I just cannot believe what I am reading here.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same but decided to try constructive!  Maybe the pony will have a chance if OP gets real.


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 November 2017)

Also people locally will know this pony and they will know how difficult you have found her. The first thing I do when buying a pony is ask someone local if they know it. That is why youve had no viewings.

If I were you Id get that down straight away, for the sake of your reputation if nothing else.


----------



## paddi22 (3 November 2017)

OP, you will waste so much of your own time and other peoples, when people come to view her and see she isn't as described.  There are ways to code into an advert more realistic info about her. Her issue isn't that she is forward, you need to describe her more realistically.  

An honest advert will find you the right seller. I've bought horses based on very unattractive but realistic adverts because you knew exactly what was on the table with the horse.


----------



## Fabforester (3 November 2017)

What a shame. Sorry to hear your daughter has lost confidence. IMO forget the £, and find a good, permanent home for this pony. She sounds like, in a well matched and carefully thought out sale with total honesty, she could be a cracker. Easy to say from afar but make the decision on the pony not yourself. She could go on to have a fun, busy, and suited partnership.


----------



## Gallop_Away (3 November 2017)

Havent read all the replies but my two pence worth; the pony is 14.1hh. We're hardly talking about a 12hh lightweight pony. She sounds like a cracking pony for a confident smaller adult or older teenager.


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 November 2017)

9tails said:



			I thought the same but decided to try constructive!  Maybe the pony will have a chance if OP gets real.
		
Click to expand...

Ive already been constructive and having seen the advert, Im afraid it needs said. 

On one hand the OP is considering shooting it because her competent 12yr old is scared to ride it and on the other is blatantly lying in an advert selling it at exactly the sort of price range parents with horse mad girls who know nothing themselves, are looking at. Its a car crash. So disappointing that people can do this.


----------



## Templebar (3 November 2017)

respectedpony said:



			Please don't do this.Loan her as she sounds a bit quirky and lots of 'horsey' people haven't got the patience you have.Thank goodness she has you.
		
Click to expand...

No one in their right mind is going to loan this pony over the winter, turn it around for the owner to sell. That sort of thing is like the ads you see on the fb thread on here. No one is going to put in their time and money to just lose the pony in the spring. 

As others have said either send the pony to sales livery where i am sure they will get on with the pony and sell it as a good teens/small adult competition pony or sell as a project. 

I cant believe as a parent you are advertising the pony as if it would be suitable for someone else's child to go and do things tomorrow.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 November 2017)

9tails said:



			I thought the same but decided to try constructive!  Maybe the pony will have a chance if OP gets real.
		
Click to expand...

I hope so.

OP, my current ride (who I've had for about 13 months) was purchased at well under a quarter of her advertised price. Owner was advertising similarly to you, not disclosing  any details of any negative behaviour.
She actually had someone try the pony and they ended up in hospital for nearly 3 weeks.

I heard about pony via a friend of a friend, went to see her, offered cash to take away, and have worked slowly to try to overcome the (many!) issues. I know the breeders (which helped in my decision to pick up pony), also have had vast experience of this breed. I took pony knowing that if I couldn't turn her around, then she'd return to her breeder to be bred from, as all of her issues were man made by these owners. I'm not saying you have created the problems, but I went down the route of full vet check once I got her home (after settling in) to ensure there wasn't anything medical.
She won't ever be a novice ride off lead, but is on the whole, a delightful pony now, willing to please most of the time... as long as I do not produce any form of whip, not to raise my voice, otherwise a car crash of things could happen.

Hopefully, you can take something constructive away from this thread & do something to help the pony on its way. Sadly, I don't have the inclination to work on another at present.


----------



## ester (3 November 2017)

respectedpony said:



			Please don't do this.Loan her as she sounds a bit quirky and lots of 'horsey' people haven't got the patience you have.Thank goodness she has you.
		
Click to expand...

thank goodness? really?! Did you read the rest of the thread?


----------



## paddi22 (3 November 2017)

Could it be a case of the child's skill if you were to step back and look objectively op? There are two kids of kid riders - ones who get around a metre course nicely on a sweet jumping pony, but are ok rider, they do enough and have a helpful pony. And then there's the really tough kids who can sit anything and get any pony going.   I've a little kid that comes and rides some of mine and she is a proper little jockey, you can throw anything at her and she enjoys the challenge. Usually it's the kids in riding schools that don't get their own pony and are just happy to sit up on anything they can. The kids that riding schools stick up on ponies when they are being bold.  Is there any kid you can find through word of mouth? That's how i found mine!


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 November 2017)

ester said:



			thank goodness? really?! Did you read the rest of the thread?
		
Click to expand...

I love it when people buy a nice horse turn it into a moron and take the credit for putting up with it.


----------



## ihatework (3 November 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			I love it when people buy a nice horse turn it into a moron and take the credit for putting up with it.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit harsh.
For all negatives about the way the situation is being managed, I'm not sure it's fair to infer some angel was purchased and it's been ruined. It's perfectly feasible OP was sold the wrong horse, or was naive in purchase. There isn't enough detail to know from the outside.


----------



## ycbm (3 November 2017)

Leo Walker said:



http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...Id=3365&advertType=forsale&orderBy=mostRecent

Click to expand...

I would not view that horse, it looks as if it has a very serious sway back.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 November 2017)

ycbm said:



			I would not view that horse, it looks as if it has a very serious sway back.
		
Click to expand...

its a poor photo at an angle, with the saddle possibly on too far forward and probably on a slope-honestly cant see that any form conclusions can be made from that photo.


----------



## wingedhorse (3 November 2017)

ycbm said:



			I would not view that horse, it looks as if it has a very serious sway back.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think advert is totally unfair. I think you lot are slightly jumping on the OP. Most parents would ask why not suitable novice or nervous rider and what does?

Generally if see "not suitable novice or nervous rider " written in an advert, its a neon sign that there is something underlying (unless is a competition pony with long record).

Advice my friend widely received when selling a pony that took off fully and scared her out hacking, was to advertise as cheeky pony not suitable for novice or nervous rider. And to expand on the phone before viewings.


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 November 2017)

ihatework said:



			That's a bit harsh.
For all negatives about the way the situation is being managed, I'm not sure it's fair to infer some angel was purchased and it's been ruined. It's perfectly feasible OP was sold the wrong horse, or was naive in purchase. There isn't enough detail to know from the outside.
		
Click to expand...

It was a general observation about the horse world.


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 November 2017)

I have found that very few ponies are as described which is what makes pony hunting so frustrating and dispiriting, and often such a colossal waste of time.  This ad falls into that 'time-wasting' camp. But i can see how the chronic mis-advertising of horses might lead to a kind of vicious cycle when everyone thinks only way to sell is to also gloss over any problems on the ad for fear of putting people off. 

I tend to write lengthy ads and have been advised in the past to keep the ad much shorter and to go into more detail over the phone for anyone that inquires. I am guessing that is what the OP has done. But I honestly don't think it works for a horse with issues.  It might take longer to get the inquiries but at least those who do call are likely to be genuinely interested in the kind of horse you are selling.


----------



## ycbm (3 November 2017)

wingedhorse said:



			I don't think advert is totally unfair. I think you lot are slightly jumping on the OP. Most parents would ask why not suitable novice or nervous rider and what does?

Generally if see "not suitable novice or nervous rider " written in an advert, its a neon sign that there is something underlying (unless is a competition pony with long record).

Advice my friend widely received when selling a pony that took off fully and scared her out hacking, was to advertise as cheeky pony not suitable for novice or nervous rider. And to expand on the phone before viewings.
		
Click to expand...

The advert is completely misleading. It says currently ridden by a child when the child is currently too scared to get on the pony. There is also a huge difference between a forward going buzzy pony and a unpredictable pony who won't even trot around an arena on a bad day.


----------



## ester (3 November 2017)

'good to do in all ways' 

does not match with 

'is very strong and forward hacking. When she is having a bad day she is unrideable, gets herself into a muck sweat just doing a bit of trot work in the school. Because she is so unpredictable my daughter no longer rides her.'

or 

'currently ridden by a competent 12 year old ' because the competent 12yo isn't riding her... 

It isn't the 'not suitable for novice or nervous' that is the issue with the advert.


----------



## smellsofhorse (3 November 2017)

I would advertise her as a long term loan. 
So you can find someone suitable for her but still have control over her future if something goes wrong.


Edited to add Im surprised you wont get a vet to check her.
Surely this would be the first thing to do.
Get everything checked,
Saddle, teeth, vet chec etc.

It could be something easily solved and you may have a totally different pony at the end.


----------



## ycbm (3 November 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			its a poor photo at an angle, with the saddle possibly on too far forward and probably on a slope-honestly cant see that any form conclusions can be made from that photo.
		
Click to expand...


On the basic of the two ridden photos, blown up to maximum and looked at in detail, I would not view the horse.  Other people on this thread think that the back is odd.  The OP is asking why she is not getting viewings. The photos will be one reason, imo.


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 November 2017)

Ambers Echo said:



			I have found that very few ponies are as described which is what makes pony hunting so frustrating and dispiriting, and often such a colossal waste of time.  This ad falls into that 'time-wasting' camp. But i can see how the chronic mis-advertising of horses might lead to a kind of vicious cycle when everyone thinks only way to sell is to also gloss over any problems on the ad for fear of putting people off. 

I tend to write lengthy ads and have been advised in the past to keep the ad much shorter and to go into more detail over the phone for anyone that inquires. I am guessing that is what the OP has done. But I honestly don't think it works for a horse with issues.  It might take longer to get the inquiries but at least those who do call are likely to be genuinely interested in the kind of horse you are selling.
		
Click to expand...

Theres careful wording and there is blatant lies. 

Careful wording:

Enjoys hacking in company. (Meaning: it does not hack alone - at least with current owner!)

Blatent lies are what court cases are made of.


----------



## webble (3 November 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			its a poor photo at an angle, with the saddle possibly on too far forward and probably on a slope-honestly cant see that any form conclusions can be made from that photo.
		
Click to expand...

agreed but it would put me off, as would the general expression on the horses face. OP I would be careful, if someone bought the pony from that ad, had problems and then came across this thread you could find yourself in trouble


----------



## honetpot (3 November 2017)

Well I looked at the ad and thought what a nice pony, but I would have not even viewed for a 12 year old, so I am not surprised it didn't work out.
  I always think selling a horse is a bit like selling a house, you are not going to tell everyone the boiler needs replacing, you get them through the door first. Then you find its faults and haggle. To me the ad is truthful, and really its up to the viewer to decide whether they are capable of riding it. To me it looks like something for a for 14-16 year old, that has outgrown their 13.2, and wants a something a bit more stretching, but low maintenance.
  When I bought ponies for my children I went with an open mind, and would always asses what I saw and not was what written.
  I am sure the right rider is out there, again it is the time of year, and the price. I think it would get a more knowledgeable market off the PC web site.


----------



## be positive (3 November 2017)

wingedhorse said:



			I don't think advert is totally unfair. I think you lot are slightly jumping on the OP. Most parents would ask why not suitable novice or nervous rider and what does?

Generally if see "not suitable novice or nervous rider " written in an advert, its a neon sign that there is something underlying (unless is a competition pony with long record).

Advice my friend widely received when selling a pony that took off fully and scared her out hacking, was to advertise as cheeky pony not suitable for novice or nervous rider. And to expand on the phone before viewings.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the parent can ask, which is probably why no one has been to try her, but the ad is showing photos of a not very well balanced child of 12 jumping her and says she has done PC so implies would suit a normal child of average ability whereas on here it certainly does not seem to be the case, wording an ad correctly is a skill in itself, you have to be honest yet still be positive to encourage people to respond, this pony may be perfect in many ways and the ad needs to be better balanced to get the right person interested. 

It is not really a case of the advert being unfair as the OP is obviously telling people when they phone but it is a total waste of time because it is not "selling" her good points, just saying that she may not be a novice ride leaves too much room for interpretation and it will miss the target buyer at the price.


----------



## Snowfilly (3 November 2017)

With those pics and that price, you wouldn't be getting a phone call. Stand up straight, get the saddle out the way, find some flat ground and you might get a better response. Hard to tell i that's a rubbish angle or terrible shaped back.

And the ad and what you've said just don't match. As mentioned, if someon buys on the strength of that ad and then has problems and finds the thread, you could be in all sorts of legal trouble.

Poor mare.


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 November 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			There&#8217;s careful wording and there is blatant lies. 

Careful wording:

Enjoys hacking in company. (Meaning: it does not hack alone - at least with current owner!)

Blatent lies are what court cases are made of.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not condoning misleading ads, just saying i can see how people get caught in the trap of believing it is necessary to gloss over, ignore problems. Frankly it drives me nuts! But I don't think all ads written like this are done with a clear intent to mislead. Just with the intent of getting callers who you can then explain things to better.  Having said that, the bit about the pony being ridden by a competent 12 year old is very close to a blatant lie!  I would not like to be trying to defend that statement in a court case if a 12 year old bought and was then injured by the pony.


----------



## 9tails (3 November 2017)

wingedhorse said:



			I don't think advert is totally unfair. I think you lot are slightly jumping on the OP. Most parents would ask why not suitable novice or nervous rider and what does?

Generally if see "not suitable novice or nervous rider " written in an advert, its a neon sign that there is something underlying (unless is a competition pony with long record).

Advice my friend widely received when selling a pony that took off fully and scared her out hacking, was to advertise as cheeky pony not suitable for novice or nervous rider. And to expand on the phone before viewings.
		
Click to expand...

The thing with a lot of kids is that they think they're invincible until they get scared and then that's it.  Non-horsey parents wouldn't have a clue whether their kid is a good, competent, confident rider.


----------



## wingedhorse (3 November 2017)

Ambers Echo said:



			I have found that very few ponies are as described which is what makes pony hunting so frustrating and dispiriting, and often such a colossal waste of time.  This ad falls into that 'time-wasting' camp. But i can see how the chronic mis-advertising of horses might lead to a kind of vicious cycle when everyone thinks only way to sell is to also gloss over any problems on the ad for fear of putting people off. 

I tend to write lengthy ads and have been advised in the past to keep the ad much shorter and to go into more detail over the phone for anyone that inquires. I am guessing that is what the OP has done. But I honestly don't think it works for a horse with issues.  It might take longer to get the inquiries but at least those who do call are likely to be genuinely interested in the kind of horse you are selling.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. I've hopefully sold a quirky pony. He's 15, has many good and bad points, and is a diamond for right person. I wrote an essay on his advert, including good and bad points in full because I wanted him to find right long term home. And because I have a clear idea of the lifestyle and workload he enjoys. I had relatively few calls, but they were good calls, and I had a queue for him. He's on loan with a view to buy at end of January, because I want them to be sure are a great long term fit, and because anyone IMO who buys at end of January is seriously committed. So far he seems very happy and to have landed on his feet.


----------



## ester (3 November 2017)

That's the trouble, it really doesn't matter what the OP says on the phone to prospective buyers, it is what is written in black and white that will be the evidence against her.


----------



## ihatework (3 November 2017)

I would say if the advert was changed to just include the jumping photo and wording along the following lines then you would probably generate far more suitable interest:

'14.1hh 9yo Welsh x Mare. We have owned her for 9 months and during this time have unfortunately come to the conclusion we have over-horsed our 12yo daughter.
This pony is fundamentally safe and easy to do (I assume no major bronking/rearing/bolting), but is forward going and inconsistent under saddle. She would be best suited to an experienced and confident teenager/lightweight adult as a project allrounder. Priced to sell as good home paramount. £800ono


----------



## wingedhorse (3 November 2017)

wingedhorse said:



			Agree. I've hopefully sold a quirky pony. He's 15, has many good and bad points, and is a diamond for right person. I wrote an essay on his advert, including good and bad points in full because I wanted him to find right long term home. And because I have a clear idea of the lifestyle and workload he enjoys. I had relatively few calls, but they were good calls, and I had a queue for him. He's on loan with a view to buy at end of January, because I want them to be sure are a great long term fit, and because anyone IMO who buys at end of January is seriously committed. So far he seems very happy and to have landed on his feet.
		
Click to expand...

Link to advert (he's not available any more) but think is a good example of an honest advert - *https://www.horsemart.co.uk/attractive-friendly-fun-small-warmblood-gelding/Horses/517869*


----------



## honetpot (3 November 2017)

wingedhorse said:



			Link to advert (he's not available any more) but think is a good example of an honest advert - *https://www.horsemart.co.uk/attractive-friendly-fun-small-warmblood-gelding/Horses/517869*

Click to expand...

 The thing is that its your advert could apply to any horse. Horses are not rocking horses, all that you have described is normal horse behaviour and it you want to own/ride one that's what you should expect. 
  I have never bought a ridden horse/pony that we have not been able to get along with because you asses your capabilities against what you see, and unless its been doped you should be able to cope with normal horse behaviour. Geez, does anyone learn horsemanship any more.


----------



## Kaylum (3 November 2017)

Agree change the photo to the jumping one.   The TREC is a massive selling point here I would put that nearer the top of her advert and really stress the good points and TREC is becoming more popular these days.   If you have any pictures of her doing that?  I would put: Happy for a trial to stay at yard, that way they can see what they are getting.


----------



## be positive (3 November 2017)

honetpot said:



			The thing is that its your advert could apply to any horse. Horses are not rocking horses, all that you have described is normal horse behaviour and it you want to own/ride one that's what you should expect. 
  I have never bought a ridden horse/pony that we have not been able to get along with because you asses your capabilities against what you see, and unless its been doped you should be able to cope with normal horse behaviour. Geez, does anyone learn horsemanship any more.
		
Click to expand...

And he is an educated horse with a record that someone wanting to learn from as well as have fun could really enjoy, there are very few without a few quirks, it comes down to whether you can fit in with the horse and it's requirements, having them listed helps with that decision but on balance he will be fab for the right person.


----------



## wingedhorse (3 November 2017)

honetpot said:



			The thing is that its your advert could apply to any horse. Horses are not rocking horses, all that you have described is normal horse behaviour and it you want to own/ride one that's what you should expect. 
  I have never bought a ridden horse/pony that we have not been able to get along with because you asses your capabilities against what you see, and unless its been doped you should be able to cope with normal horse behaviour. Geez, does anyone learn horsemanship any more.
		
Click to expand...

How rude re horsemanship comment! 

I am neither a novice rider or competitor and have more than one horse, and hack extensively in open country, compete at BD medium (and Endurance though not recently) and am very aware of the strengths and weaknesses of my riding and horse training. 

It is common sense that not all horses suit all riders or all purposes. I have been very clear about this horse, to attract someone who will enjoy him. He is certainly not a difficult or dangerous horse, but he is a horse suited to a certain type of home and rider.


----------



## claireandnadia (3 November 2017)

Lots of teenagers I know would love a pony like that so I think you'll have no problem selling or loaning out.


----------



## webble (3 November 2017)

wingedhorse said:



			Link to advert (he's not available any more) but think is a good example of an honest advert - *https://www.horsemart.co.uk/attractive-friendly-fun-small-warmblood-gelding/Horses/517869*

Click to expand...

Fab advert, I dont jump or do dressage, I mostly just hack (without cantering behind much!), have a small yard with option of 24/7/365 t/o and I would have enquired if I was looking just because your advert is so honest


----------



## paddi22 (3 November 2017)

wingedhorse said:



			It is common sense that not all horses suit all riders or all purposes. I have been very clear about this horse, to attract someone who will enjoy him. He is certainly not a difficult or dangerous horse, but he is a horse suited to a certain type of home and rider.
		
Click to expand...

I think you worded it really well, so potential viewers would know what they were getting. For example, a viewer who wanted to get consistent dressage scores in a league would understand it's not the horse for them. But someone who wanted fun and a challenge and working with a clever horse would see the potential there.


----------



## Merlod (3 November 2017)

Why not advertise on some welsh D specific facebook groups? People who've already had one/know the breed will know what they're getting themselves in for


----------



## ester (3 November 2017)

and actively be looking for the associated nonsense because life doesn't feel quite the same with a 'normal' horse


----------



## rascal (3 November 2017)

Leo Walker said:



http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...Id=3365&advertType=forsale&orderBy=mostRecent

Click to expand...

 


Is this the same pony?
The pony in this add sounds nothing like the pony you have. You need an HONEST description, and then you will find the right home. Lots of experienced, teenagers/adults would love a pony like the one you have (probably more honestly) described on here, that is forward going and fun. This advert is (in my humble opinion) is not really honest, if it is the same pony. 
When we sold my daughters outgrown pony, he was very similar to yours, needing a very experienced rider. A couple of people tried him, but found him too much of a handful, but the girl who bought him, just laughed when he spooked at the same pony eating bush twice, and wanted him for jumping, which is what he was good at. But we were honest about him being a handful, and we found the right home for him, but if you are not honest about the pony, you could end up in hot water. He is Welsh D, and the girl still has him, she sends my daughter the  odd text, you just need to find the right home.But I do agree with those who said call the vet.


----------



## honetpot (3 November 2017)

wingedhorse said:



			How rude re horsemanship comment! 

I am neither a novice rider or competitor and have more than one horse, and hack extensively in open country, compete at BD medium (and Endurance though not recently) and am very aware of the strengths and weaknesses of my riding and horse training. 

It is common sense that not all horses suit all riders or all purposes. I have been very clear about this horse, to attract someone who will enjoy him. He is certainly not a difficult or dangerous horse, but he is a horse suited to a certain type of home and rider.
		
Click to expand...

 It not meant as a comment about you, the fact that you think you have to explain  in an advert, what you call quirks, but I see as with in the range of normal horse behaviour to anyone wanting a horse at that level of training is sad.

  Horsemanship is not about riding, although it could include riding, the men who worked with plough horses hardly ever rode. To me horsemanship is the understanding of the horses behaviour, so you can manage them well. As I have bought and trained number of children's ponies where I have never been able to ride them, by management of situations or environment  you weight the situation so you are more likely to get a successful outcome.
  You are right not every horse suits every rider, but expectations of horses, the whole ,'bond' thing, the fact that people seem unable to see them as animals, to have instinctive needs, which we, because we are supposed to be the cleverer animal need to understand and adapt to.
   I have bought ponies cheaply because they have been seen to have a problem, I am no horse expert, but simple changes in management, has made these ponies happy, cooperative, and go on to have a long successful working life.These sort of things anyone should be able to do, with out the aid of the back man, dentist and vet, its basic horsemanship.


----------



## Rowreach (3 November 2017)

I don't know why the OP would bother with a full vet work-up when she can just get a few people on HHO to diagnose all the pony's problems from two photos.


----------



## Ali27 (3 November 2017)

I have just looked at the advert! I have never paid more than 2k for horse! Our quirky 14.2 mare cost 2k seven years ago! I happily paid that as I could see the potential! 1800 isn't a horrendous price for a pony that just sounds a bit quirky. We are buying a house with land next year so I would be looking for a project at that price!


----------



## Orangehorse (3 November 2017)

I haven't read all the replies, but I had an unsellable pony.  The 'occasional buck' turned into launching my daughter into orbit unpredictably.  Then having dumped daughter the pony galloped off down the road and as a result was lame and off work.  Vet agree that we could try and get her in foal.  Despite the efforts of the stud she did not get in foal and the vet was of the opinion that she would never breed.  By this time she was sound, (having spend a pleasant few months at stud) so I had her given a complete examination including back treatment.

I then advertised her as a free loan with a view to buying.  She had some good points, but basically she was an infertile, 17 year old pony that had been unsuitable for a young teenager child.  Some people came to try her, I gave them the complete history and said that if she bucked I would come and fetch her back (and she would have gone straight to the kennels).

However, they had her on loan for 3 months, she was a tremendous success and did exactly what they wanted, never bucked and turned into a perfect pony.  They bought her.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 November 2017)

Rowreach said:



			I don't know why the OP would bother with a full vet work-up when she can just get a few people on HHO to diagnose all the pony's problems from two photos.
		
Click to expand...

Nice reply well said, and so true.


Poor pictures of the bay mare, wrong angle could lead to sway back but until we see a side view with a proper angle I will pass on judging the pony.  You could also say with the angle the picture is taken, the rider looks too big on her, but it is misleading.


----------



## Ali27 (3 November 2017)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			Nice reply well said, and so true.


Poor pictures of the bay mare, wrong angle could lead to sway back but until we see a side view with a proper angle I will pass on judging the pony.  You could also say with the angle the picture is taken, the rider looks too big on her, but it is misleading.
		
Click to expand...

The rider is not too big for the pony!


----------



## Leo Walker (3 November 2017)

Rowreach said:



			I don't know why the OP would bother with a full vet work-up when she can just get a few people on HHO to diagnose all the pony's problems from two photos.
		
Click to expand...

Well as shes not getting a full work up its probably a good job


----------



## Rollin (3 November 2017)

OP if you are still following this thread, can I ask in what way your pony is 'unpredictable/unreliable'?  You say she hacks out alone and in company and is good in traffic.  Is the 'behaviour' associated just with work in the school?  Does she actually like jumping? or is this where the problem occurs?  

Is she always well behaved when hacking out and in traffic?  If she is then those are the things I would emphasise.  Perhaps she needs a break from jumping, rallies etc.  

I bought my first horse from a riding school, where he was 'grounded' every winter because he threw so many of the clients, once he was stabled!!  He hated school work but was a fantastic driving horse, I took him out every weekend in harness then started riding him again - he never bucked again after I bought him.


----------



## Dave's Mam (3 November 2017)

OP hasn't responded for some time.


----------



## Equi (4 November 2017)

the horse market is totally baffling. Do people know what the want at all? Everyone wants a safe horse they can have fun on yet my yard has a 15h med to light weight cob who can XC within reason up to 80s, SJ again in reason up to 90s on a good day, safe to hack and handle in any way ridden by beginners to the competor who took her XC/SJ and at only 9 not hard worked so sound as houses, barefoot and good doer...and NOONE wants her. Yet the 4yo hot connie with no work bar green broke was sold in a week!  Honestly i think people want these amazing show horses but have no capability to handle them...then its the horses or the sellers fault. Noone wants the good horses but want the bad horses to be good.....

p.s. this cob is advertised honestly, as safe and needing a strong rider as she can be lazy if let to be (like many cobs!!)  but totally safe. But everyone wants a horse you don't have to ride...then get scared of it instead of work on it. 

My boy for example can be lazy if let to be, but ive worked on him and hes much more forward and reponsive now...people who rode him before have commented on that and my instructor has too..it CAN be worked on..people don't want to do the work but want to be show ready and think a hot horse will make them that....then freak when horse is too much...gah. rant rant


----------



## Dave's Mam (4 November 2017)

Equi, the ad for this pony beggars belief though.


----------



## Equi (4 November 2017)

Dave's Mam said:



			Equi, the ad for this pony beggars belief though.
		
Click to expand...

Compared to what the OP is saying here yeah, i agree. Its hard to advertise a horse thats okay a lot then suddenly not one day though too..as you know Dave, my boy is 99% perfect..then one day he will have a notion and go on his crazy mood and noone ever believes me about him until the see him in full flight. But then i can handle it cause im not 12 and know what im doing, and hes not nor will ever be advertised as a teen horse hes really a mans horse but im a big man beast anyway hahahahah


----------



## Yardbird (4 November 2017)

equi said:



			Compared to what the OP is saying here yeah, i agree. Its hard to advertise a horse thats okay a lot then suddenly not one day though too..as you know Dave, my boy is 99% perfect..then one day he will have a notion and go on his crazy mood and noone ever believes me about him until the see him in full flight. But then i can handle it cause im not 12 and know what im doing, and hes not nor will ever be advertised as a teen horse hes really a mans horse but im a big man beast anyway hahahahah
		
Click to expand...

Confused, thought you had Jed and minis and Daves Mum had Dave?


----------



## Leo Walker (4 November 2017)

I think she means, "as you know Dave", as in as you know Davesmum. The same way you could say "as you know Bob, my pony is bay" etc


----------



## Equi (4 November 2017)

What she said &#128514;


----------



## stormox (4 November 2017)

equi said:



			the horse market is totally baffling. Do people know what the want at all? Everyone wants a safe horse they can have fun on yet my yard has a 15h med to light weight cob who can XC within reason up to 80s, SJ again in reason up to 90s on a good day, safe to hack and handle in any way ridden by beginners to the competor who took her XC/SJ and at only 9 not hard worked so sound as houses, barefoot and good doer...and NOONE wants her. Yet the 4yo hot connie with no work bar green broke was sold in a week!  Honestly i think people want these amazing show horses but have no capability to handle them...then its the horses or the sellers fault. Noone wants the good horses but want the bad horses to be good.....
		
Click to expand...

  So the connie got sold- have the buyers complained? If not thats rather an unfair thing to say just because someone preferred a connie to a cob!! I would - everyone has their preferences.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 November 2017)

stormox said:



			So the connie got sold- have the buyers complained? If not thats rather an unfair thing to say just because someone preferred a connie to a cob!! I would - everyone has their preferences.
		
Click to expand...

LOL yes quite! I've just bought a green broke stressy Connemara 5yo before she even had a chance to be advertised. Seller had plenty of safe cobs too. My choice does not mean I don't know what I want. Quite the opposite I knew exactly what I wanted and I bought that.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (4 November 2017)

I thought the cob on Equi's yard was only for loan not for sale, and that it has to stay at the current yard? Either that, or there's two cobs there, both being described as needing a strong rider, lol!


----------

